# High TDS



## tuskguy (Oct 29, 2004)

I recently discovered that I have an artesian well on my property. I have a fish room of about 1800 gallons in which I keep and breed Tropheus moorii, Yellow labidochromis..thickskin obliques.....Giant tanganyikans(growing not breeding) shellies and other assorted favorites...

The tds from the well is 1100ppm...

can I use this water? would it be safe?

Any input is highly appreciated..

thanks,

matt


----------



## tuskguy (Oct 29, 2004)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=203873&highlight=tds

sigh...


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Have you considered a filter to reduce the TDS's?
Did you ever keep any fish using your well water?
I couldn't tell you if the species you keep can handle a high level like yours but cichlids are pretty tough.
Not really sure if there is a threshold or max level they can handle, hopefully someone has some ideas.


----------



## tuskguy (Oct 29, 2004)

I have not tried fish with this water,,,,I have been using tap,,,tds 320ppm with buffer...I did not really want to experiment with live fish. ...I have a tank or two..and some convicts I'm considering as "canary's in the coal mine"..but I thought I'd ask before I acted..


----------



## tuskguy (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok found this..

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/water_treatment.php

going to put an airstone in the water i collected..see what happens..[/url]


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I don't think anything will change for you using an airstone.
From what I have read TDS's can only be removed by reverse osmosis or distillation. 
I have heard pellet reactor or ion exchange will work but these things are limited due to exhaustion. 
Then they need to be recharged/replaced to remain effective.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

what makes up the TDS? any ideas? it may just be NaCl, Calcium, magnesium, etc. 
Perhaps it's perfect Tropheus water? Don't panic just because of a summary measurement... the important things are the details


----------



## tuskguy (Oct 29, 2004)

> I don't think anything will change for you using an airstone.


Actually many folks in the area I live in use wells for their water. I work at an lfs, and test water everyday all day. The folks with wells typically have the problem that the Ph will be say.7.6 out of the spigot , and 8.2 after they aerate it. I aireated mine last night. tested it today, and thats what happened. Somehow after the CO2 is bubbled off and oxygen gets in..high Ph happens...a good thing for my fish. I also tested for ammonia, and found it, in a measure of .50 ppm.

So my thinking is that this is not and artesian well...its shallower..

I guess my question is...will 1100 tds water treated with Prime...be Ok for my fishes?

I have an RODI that I use for my reef tank, using city water. I cant imagine the expense and hassle involved trying to run well water through the unit to lower the tds....when the city water I use (pay for) has worked very well for my fish room so far.

Any input is appreciated....


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

tuskguy said:


> I guess my question is...will 1100 tds water treated with Prime...be Ok for my fishes? ....
> Any input is appreciated....


well I feel ignored... :lol:

one more time... TDS is a summary measurement... is it 1100 ppm calcium? is it 1100ppm copper? 
 :wink: It's going to be a mix of different things, but you may still be well within safe levels of each element of the sum of 1100...


----------



## tuskguy (Oct 29, 2004)

I kinda slow this evening..posted what I did,,went to watch the news....cracked open an oat soda,,,had another,,,and realized what you posted,,,and ran back to the computer ...I offer my humble apology....

How would I find out what makes up the


> the sum of 1100.


.. tds?....

would a water business have the capability to test for make up of the water?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Sorry *tuskguy*, my comment about the airstone was in reference to the TDS and not pH.
I am familiar with CO2 affecting pH so the results you and other folks with wells are having is typical.
Personally, I would setup a small tank with some fish and see how they respond to the water.


----------



## tuskguy (Oct 29, 2004)

Gotcha! I'm just not thrilled with idea of putting fish in water I have doubts about....even pink convicts....it will be my last resort i guess...


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

tuskguy said:


> would a water business have the capability to test for make up of the water?


Yes, absolutely. You could also buy an army of test kits and do it yourself. 
The EPA sets no health/safety level attached top TDS for a reason... they do set a limit on TDS for taste, staining, corrosiveness etc. for a reason and that's at 500ppm. So you are about 2x the level where the EPA says you best check out some of the following: CaCO3, MgCO3, NaCl, KCl levels, etc.

Not a surprise for a Florida Aquifer if you think about it... personally I'd get the water tested and ignore the report if it says non-potable, but pay close attention to levels of contaminants. If it's is simply liquid rock, then I'd use it but perhaps introduce it slowly to the fishroom and perhaps continue to cut it with tap water... maybe even forever. :thumb:

Hope that helps.


----------



## tuskguy (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info !! I have all the test kits, just not the ambition to use them 

I'm looking into places to test the water....hopefully it works out,,

thanks again....
:thumb:


----------

